# Quotes for the new year.



## Raven (Dec 26, 2015)

“Make New Year’s goals. Dig within, and discover what you would like to  have happen in your life this year. This helps you do your part. It is  an affirmation that you’re interested in fully living life in the year  to come.” – *Melody Beattie


(Add a new year's quote that is a favourite of yours.)




*


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 26, 2015)

May Light always surround you;
Hope kindle and rebound you.
May your Hurts turn to Healing;
Your Heart embrace Feeling.
May Wounds become Wisdom;
Every Kindness a Prism.
May Laughter infect you;
Your Passion resurrect you.
May Goodness inspire 
your Deepest Desires.
Through all that you Reach For, 
May your arms Never Tire.” 
― D. Simone


----------



## Raven (Dec 26, 2015)

Thank you Karen, very inspirational.


----------



## Raven (Dec 26, 2015)

"Tomorrow is the first blank page of a 365 page book.  Write a good one."

- Brad Paisley


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 26, 2015)

I love the feeling of a brand new year, Raven.  It is like a blank slate.  There is a happiness and hopefulness about it that is hard to deny.  i like your quotes too.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## imp (Dec 26, 2015)

I promise to give myself a real good talkin' to, this time!   imp


----------



## Raven (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks SeaBreeze for a cheerful quote and a lovely picture.


----------



## Raven (Dec 27, 2015)

Imp, Give yourself a good talking to and then enjoy the new year ahead.


----------



## Raven (Dec 27, 2015)

“Another fresh new year is here . . .
Another year to live!
To banish worry, doubt, and fear,
To love and laugh and give!" - William Arthur Ward


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Apr 10, 2017)

:wave:


----------

